# Casters Under A 20 Ton Hydraulic Press?



## CluelessNewB (Apr 11, 2015)

I have one of those ubiquitous 20 ton Harbor Freight shop presses.  It's not something I use all the time and I am considering putting some wheels under it.  I know it is a bit top heavy but I can't think of any other reason to not put some stem casters under it.   I might also add another piece of angle iron under each lag to add some stiffness.  

It's one of these:

http://www.harborfreight.com/20-ton-shop-press-32879.html


----------



## JimDawson (Apr 11, 2015)

I put castors under mine, it worked fine.  Then I put castors under my 50 ton when I got it.


----------



## tomh (Apr 11, 2015)

I have not had any problem casters on my press, just be sure to push it from the side  and not from the front when moving it and you should be good to go .  
 As you said it can be a little top heavy but nothing to be overly concerned about.

Tom


----------



## Franko (Apr 11, 2015)

I put casters on mine and they are fine. I also replaced the wimpy little feet with 2" x 3" x 1/8" angle iron.


----------



## gr8legs (Apr 11, 2015)

Yeah, these little presses are top-heavy - but they always need adapter plates, pushrods, fixtures, etc. I put all that stuff in a milk crate that lives at the bottom of my 12-ton press frame, which is on casters. Makes a bit of 'ballast' to reduce the top-heaviness somewhat.... 

But ya still gotta be careful moving it around.

Stu


----------



## CluelessNewB (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks all!


----------



## Joe Harlan (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks for asking the question and all the answers,  was contemplating this exact thing yesterday.


----------



## chip maker (Apr 12, 2015)

I just purchased the 12 Ton at Harbor Freight and bought the castors at the same time.  Before putting the press together I drilled the holes for the castors to make it a bit easer to drill on my drill press. The castors I used are four swivel with the locks so I can move it in any direction as needed but still lock all the wheels if needed.  I don't see any problems at this time with it being top heavy but must be careful.


----------



## astroracer (Apr 12, 2015)

I built a roller cart for mine out of some unused engine stand parts.


All of my press plates, die blocks and the Swag Bender store on the lower shelf. It rolls around perfectly.


Mark


----------



## Silverbullet (May 23, 2015)

I put everything on wheels ,makes it so much easier to move and clean around or move to be able to have more room to work on bigger then normal items. Learned this while doing lots of cabinet building, woodworking gets ya into large builds. I had to make wall cabinets 16' long with cubby holes and doors. Man that I every clamp I own in use in the glue up . With the table saw outside it made working easy. Yupp all my tools are on wheels except my lathe the one exception.


----------



## 2volts (May 24, 2015)

gr8legs said:


> ...I put all that stuff in a milk crate that lives at the bottom of my 12-ton press frame...
> Stu



Where would we be without milk crates? They have to be high on the list of mankind's most important inventions.
pete


----------



## pineyfolks (May 24, 2015)

If I need to move my press I raise the table and run my hf lift table under it. I used the same lift table to raise and lower it before I put a hand winch on it.


----------



## thomas s (May 24, 2015)

I have the same press two inch steel wheels on it. Just don't leave the press plates on while moving it.


----------



## Sandia (May 24, 2015)

Franko said:


> I put casters on mine and they are fine. I also replaced the wimpy little feet with 2" x 3" x 1/8" angle iron.



Franco, I rigged mine the exact same way. The footprint is about 24", and I don't have any trouble moving mine around in the shop if necessary. Concrete floor.


----------

